# dosing a pico tank



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I'm about to start a .5 gallon cube tank for fun, and I don't really feel like making another paintball co2 for it, so I was going to just dose excel, macro+micro, anyone know a formula or calculator for excel dosing, the tank is 15hx12w in cm so about .5 gallons


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you dont need a calculator for dosing excel. just dose whatever you feel like it is enough.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't add anything other than a few drops of Excel a day to provide a carbon source for the plants. CO2 is unnecessary in a tank this tiny, and will pretty much guarantee that you overgas your livestock (if you do plan on keeping any). Your light will probably not be at a level that you'll need to add fertilizer. Remember, low light + fertilizer (+ no CO2) = algae jungle.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

must have co2 source, I'm planning on 2 plants only either glosso carpet or hc cuba and 1 blyxa in the back, will mostly likely moved crappy culled fire reds in the tank.


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

I usually use the recommended amount in the directions as my maximum. i.e. 1 capful for every 50g. also I don't that initial does (i.e 1 capful for 10g) but instead even that out throughout the week.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

according to my calculation when I finally set this thing up I'm just going to be dosing 1 drop per day of excel, diy micro and macro. I'm going to have a 15w cfl lamp on top of it. hopefully everything goes well. I told myself no more tanks a few months ago went from 14 to 6 now back up to 10


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Good luck! Usually HC would be the first to show any signs of overdosing (i.e. sudden yellowing of the leaves throughout the tank).


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if it dies I'm coming to you for more lol.


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

anytime


----------

